# Logan 1957  lathe



## macrnr (May 8, 2012)

Greetings, here is what looks to be a very nice Logan in Maryland
http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=721445
good luck


----------



## burnrider (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like a second lathe behind it. Better equipment prices than the left coast.


----------

